# First Jewelry Box



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Just finished this jewelry box for my niece. The box is cherry with mitered and splined corners, quadrant hinges and a heart cutout in the top for a photo, in this case her dogs. I trimmed out the interior with walnut.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

You just keep getting better and better, Jerry.


PS how was the trip to Texas?


----------



## chairman17 (Feb 2, 2012)

That is one fine box, whether it is your first or 21st. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Gorgeous box, great workmanship.


----------



## Woodshaper67 (Jan 13, 2012)

Great Job


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Very nice!! Thanks for the look at your beautiful job (I just picked up some cherry for a future similar project )


----------



## twPearson1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Beautiful. Your hardware source, please.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's one very beautiful box Jerry.


----------



## Pots43 (Nov 4, 2012)

I hope I can do work like that some day.This forum is just like my old work place I retired from
Coworkers from around the glob. Still in planning stage of my first router table,up cycle old counter top.Do most router plates just float in place or fasten?
Best to all 
Tom


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Pots43 said:


> Do most router plates just float in place or fasten?
> Best to all
> Tom


My Grizzly has 1/4" dia. rare earth magnets at each corner to hold it steady. Even a replacement aluminum plate came with the magnets (which I found interesting)


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I Thank you all for your comments, I would like to have done a write up on this one but due to her birthday being today and not shipping it till yesterday there was no time. I will say that the removable panel behind the picture is held in place with two rare earth magnets (see pic 1). Getting the spacing for the back-up piece and the top was very much a trial and error thing and I need to get it down to a more reasonable science. Pic 2 are the templets I had to do the heart Pic 3 is the first way I routered it out but the top was too thin for screws to hold the mag plates so I made the top a little thicker and left a shoulder for the plates as in Pic 4. The magnets are in the removable backer which is what holds the picture and Lexan in place, I use Lexan because it is stronger than glass. Getting the depths correct for the backer to hold the contents in place and have the magnets just attach to the plates was for this one a trial and error process. The problem is if you put the magnets in the metal pockets that are screwed to the backer and it is not perfect you cannot get the magnets out without drilling from the opposite side to push them out thus ruining the backer piece. I learned this one rhe hard way at the expense of a very figured piece of walnut.

I plan to do a small write up on the hinges later. BTW all hardware is from Rockler.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

My router just sits in there, a good snug fit so it cannot move around. The last thing I would want would be for the plate to be loose in the top.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow! Lovely work. Your niece is lucky to have such a creative uncle.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice box Jerry. Good looking finish. 

I'm sure she will cherish it forever.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

As all the others have said Jerry a beautiful piece of workmanship and as I have already found out it won't be the last, the ladies soon seem to be able to fill these boxes just as fast as we make them. As for mistakes we all make them and learn some lessons, I just put the wood to one side ready for the time I just need a smaller piece for another project.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow is all I can say Jerry. That's great work You and her both ought to be proud.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Very nice Jerry, every new project you post shows improvement. For the benefit of new members how many boxes have you built to get to this level of craftsmanship? Keep up the good work!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

How many? Wow that is an interesting question!! Well I am working on about 10 right now so probably 30 or more plus the ones I'm working on now---funny I never thought about it. I have sold some but most have been gifts to family and friends. I will confess to being a little slow on the up-take and that's why it has taken so long to get where I am, but then too I'm not in a hurry.

Just a word on the quadrant hinges, I have always liked them but installing them has always been very difficult at best until we came up with my current gig and now it is almost fool proof and I plan to use them everywhere I can. I will be going over the gig soon.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

That's a very neat work! I am dazzled with your talent! You're a master on that! Way to go .


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Now, that ones a keeper Jerry. Very nice work indeed!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey Bill it was a keeper, but now it belongs to my niece, what can I say.


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

Thats SWEET,Jerry and curly Walnut to boot.
Nice job Mate!!!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

My sister got it this weekend and gave it to my niece, both were pleased and now on to the rest of the 8 boxes I have going!!


----------

